# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  General guide to matching speakers and amps

## Danos

G'day all 
A quick question, im wanting to setup a little stereo using a 240V amp and speakers.  
What setup should i use to get some reasonable sound?  Am i better to get a sub, midrange and tweeters?  If so do i need a splitter (or filter?) for each speaker? 
I was thinking of using this amp  2 x 50 Watt RMS Compact Stereo PA Amplifier - Jaycar Electronics
with these speakers 5&#34; Paper Cone Woofer/Midrange - Jaycar Electronics 
Any thoughts? 
Cheers
Dane

----------


## Master Splinter

What's it for?  Music, home theatre or public address?  That's a PA amp, so it may be lacking for music or home theatre applications. 
A cheap and easy solution is the speakers sold for computers, such as - Logitech

----------


## Moondog55

Well that little woofer needs a box then a tweeter and crossover.
The cheapest, easiest and usually the better solution is to buy a low-end proper home theatre amplifier, and just buy a set of second hand speakers from ebay.
That little woofer isn't very good BTW, I know of a really good set-up on evilbait at the moment, PM me for the link if you want.
Cheap Pioneer HT amp 5.2 is around $450- at the moment, I paid $1250- just 10 years ago for the same unit, difficult to build it yourself for that little

----------


## Danos

Hi 
It is for music, wanted to make my own portable stereo for parties etc.  Pretty similar to this but in a timber box instead.  Tavel Tunes by danewiedemann on Etsy 
So i just need to know what sort of setup i should be looking for.  The amp will be tucked away so a home theatre amp would be a bit of a waste (and probably too big). 
Thanks

----------


## Master Splinter

Honestly, it'd be soooooooo much easier to buy self powered speakers designed for computer use/ipod docking or an off the shelf boom box.  (that thing in your link...lets just say I think it would cope with spoken word, but fall very flat on Deadmau5). 
If you do want to go the long road, start here: Speaker Building, Speaker Design, Loudspeaker Enclosure Design & Construction

----------


## tricky4000

50w rms is really not that powerful if you're talking about music for parties.
Considering the amp alone is $149 and you still need to buy speakers and a box to fit it in, why don't you just buy the one you sent a link of.  Its USD$300.

----------

